# Average day 5-15-13



## ICE

This is the pole that Edison is going to replace.





This is how they dig a hole for the new pole.  That's a vacuum truck.









The hole is cut with high pressure water and the wet dirt is sucked up.





If I can get by there tomorrow, I'll get pictures of the crane.....it is huge.


----------



## ICE

The black wad in the middle is a bunch of neutrals twisted together and wrapped with tape.  The work is being done by a HO with a bad attitude.  He thinks that because he has a permit, I am duty-bound to teach him all that there is to know about a kitchen remodel.  His wife is worse.





Today's class was on GFCI neutrals and wire nuts.  We did touch on securing NMC but too much too soon gets him wound up tighter than..... well a bunch of neutrals.


----------



## Paul Sweet

Looks like he could also use a lesson on box fill.  This outlet could keep you busy for a long time if he can only take one lesson at a time without getting too excited.


----------



## jar546

I love the headless people


----------



## ICE

There is no permit for a building sewer replacement.  The workman called his employer.  The contractor played the "It's an emergency repair" card.





There is a permit (expired) for the A/C condenser.  A little more dirt and I might not have noticed.


----------



## ICE

Retaining wall.

For some reason that's not clear to me, there is a grading permit.  The inspection was requested for footing bottom.  From the bottom of the key to the top of the cut is 12'.  The soil is mostly sand and there are cracks indicating that larges sections could collapse.  They became angry when I directed them to consult with their engineer for a safe procedure to follow.

Yes I know that safety beyond my own safety is not within the scope of my authority.









Here is an example of an engineer's fix for a similar situation.

To be honest, I didn't think much of this attempt to stabilize the earth.  There is no steel in the gunite and it is surcharged.  The soil was more cohesive than the sand on the latest case but it was drying out fast.  Well it worked as my concern was a buried worker and not so much the house.





To get a sense of scale note the workman.  When I went there the first time, there was just a big hole with the hillside that supported the house missing.  There wasn't even a barricade from the patio.  On top of that; there wasn't a permit for a retaining wall and the site plan for the pool showed a flat lot.

The contractor that started the job stopped dead in his tracks as soon as I showed up. Winter was coming so I gave the contractor ten days to commence an engineered plan to proceed.  When nothing happened, I gave the same correction to the owner.  The owner then hired a different contractor.

And just look at all that steel sticking straight up.....I should have a Teddy Bear.

What bothers me about these instances is that there are lots of people involved from the engineers to the contractors and owners.  There are electricians and plumbers, rod busters and equipment operators, laborers and a family.  Yet I am the first to raise an alarm.

How could it be that smart, successful, savvy people miss the mark and a mere building inspector finds the bull's-eye.  Sometimes I get the feeling that I am the problem.


----------



## jar546

That truly is the wild, wild west out there.  It is as if there was never any code enforcement at all or no one has ever been fined and paid for their stupidity, therefore there is no incentive to comply.


----------



## chris kennedy

jar546 said:
			
		

> I love the headless people





			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> That truly is the wild, wild west out there.  It is as if there was never any code enforcement at all or no one has ever been fined and paid for their stupidity, therefore there is no incentive to comply.


Headless zombies don't pull permits.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

> "What bothers me about these instances is that there are lots of people involved from the engineers to the contractors and owners. There are electricians and plumbers, rod busters and equipment operators, laborers and a family. Yet I am the first to raise an alarm.How could it be that smart, successful, savvy people miss the mark and a mere building inspector finds the bull's-eye. Sometimes I get the feeling that I am the problem."


Well, let's see; The engineer has probably been to the site one time, if at all. The contractor was the lowest bidder and probably has never been in a situation even close to this before. Last week he was tapped out putting in a skylight or something. The homeowner only knows work is being performed. Homeowners by and large are cheap idiots. If they aren't, then you don't see this type of thing.

The workers? Really? It's everything you can do just to GET a job, and you expect them to come forward with a complaint or something? Most those guys are at the very limit of their abilities as it is, and only know what they are told.

There is no "team" there. That's a free-for-all in that picture.

Brent.


----------



## ICE

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Well, let's see; The engineer has probably been to the site one time, if at all. The contractor was the lowest bidder and probably has never been in a situation even close to this before. Last week he was tapped out putting in a skylight or something. The homeowner only knows work is being performed. Homeowners by and large are cheap idiots. If they aren't, then you don't see this type of thing.
> 
> The workers? Really? It's everything you can do just to GET a job, and you expect them to come forward with a complaint or something? Most those guys are at the very limit of their abilities as it is, and only know what they are told.
> 
> There is no "team" there. That's a free-for-all in that picture.
> 
> Brent.


Well, let's see; I'll concede that in this case, the engineer was clueless but from there you are wrong on every other point.

The pool contractor has been around for a long time and has done many projects akin to this.  The low bid wasn't low at $128K.  The contractor has few employees and sublets the work to other contractors.  All of the workmen that are involved are competent at their trade and would have little difficulty finding a job.


----------



## jar546

Was anyone fined for this situation?  Is there a double or triple permit fee for working without a permit?  Are there any disadvantages to getting caught without a permit or is easier to risk not getting a permit because nothing happens anyway?


----------



## MASSDRIVER

ICE said:
			
		

> Well, let's see; I'll concede that in this case, the engineer was clueless but from there you are wrong on every other point.The pool contractor has been around for a long time and has done many projects akin to this.  The low bid wasn't low at $128K.  The contractor has few employees and sublets the work to other contractors.  All of the workmen that are involved are competent at their trade and would have little difficulty finding a job.


Your post just proves my point. The amount of gas stations you own is no indication of your intelligence or financial tendencies.

The dollar amounts you quote may not even be enough to cover costs. That may be a 200  G job disguised as a 128 G job.

Iv'e built things for millionare doctors that were almost criminally cheap, to the point of not paying  the bill just because they could do it.

So Please.

But my comment was not a dig on anyone in particular. You asked how can you be the only one who notices such problems. Well, not to bust the ego bubble, but your'e not. Everyone knows what a crapfest that job is, you are just the only one who can say something with no consequences. The homeowner wants the job done as cheap as possible, and all those wonderful craftsmen just want to keep working and get paid and not rock the boat. You are the only one with any kind of motivation to improve the situation.

And no; not much in Esparto, but plenty in San Francisco, Napa, *****ula, Sacramento...:devil

Brent.

PS:  this is ICE butting in....I miss Brent.


----------



## ICE

jar546 said:
			
		

> Was anyone fined for this situation?  Is there a double or triple permit fee for working without a permit?  Are there any disadvantages to getting caught without a permit or is easier to risk not getting a permit because nothing happens anyway?


No fines.  Permit fee can be doubled.  We don't double fee homeowners so if a contractor gets caught they send the owner in to get a permit.  The incentive is to not get a permit until being told to.  The disadvantages of getting caught depend on what the job is.  An el. service would only need an inspection.....a room addition might get torn up some.


----------



## ICE

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> YYou asked how can you be the only one who notices such problems. Well, not to bust the ego bubble, but your'e not.


This is what I said:



> What bothers me about these instances is that there are lots of people involved from the engineers to the contractors and owners. There are electricians and plumbers, rod busters and equipment operators, laborers and a family. Yet I am the first to raise an alarm.How could it be that smart, successful, savvy people miss the mark and a mere building inspector finds the bull's-eye. Sometimes I get the feeling that I am the problem.


I am quite certain that I am the last person to notice in as much as I am the last one to show up at the party.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

ICE said:
			
		

> This is what I said:I am quite certain that I am the last person to notice in as much as I am the last one to show up at the party.


Just for clarity, allow me please to reset and restate...

Nobody cares unless caught. Very few people in general really want to get things correct. There can be very few conditions. There can be honesty and integrity. Failing that, you have deceit, greed, or ignorance.

I did not mean for my comments to seem belligerent to anyone in particular, just to general conditions.

It's obvious though something went wrong.

Brent.


----------



## GBrackins

ICE said:
			
		

> Owner builder:The only permit is a building permit to build a 450 sq. ft. room addition.  They requested an under-slab plumbing inspection.


I love the headless workers .....


----------



## ICE

The job is two houses being built by a contractor.  Inspection was requested for the under-slab plumbing.  It became an under-plastic inspection.  They were primed and ready to start throwing sand.





They acted like I was a little bit crazy when I asked them to remove the plastic.





That's as far as we got.  The dirt that came out of the trenches was spread out in the slab area without compaction.









They have the 10' pipe for a head test but no water.....according to them, all of the water evaporated.  The pipe looks almost flat and is is covered with dirt.  Once it is ready for inspection I'll tell them about rolling the vents above the flow line.

Here we go again.


----------



## rktect 1

Headless zombies freak me out.  I dont inspect unless the contractors are wearing hard hats.


----------



## ICE

One day later.  This time, the contractor met me at the site.


----------



## jar546

Well, progress is a good thing


----------



## ICE

jar546 said:
			
		

> Well, progress is a good thing


Yes and I was impressed with the effort.  The workman that met me yesterday didn't speak English and it was like I was being tested to see if I actually do inspections or just blow through.  I spent ten minutes going over the plans and answering questions.  I realized that the contractor knows what he's doing and that went both ways so the job may not go as bad as I had predicted.


----------



## ICE

The inspection was for a solar installation.  The house was built in 2007 and it appears that the panel was approved at that time.


----------



## ICE

The tub has been built out of concrete.  The pvc pipe is a mockup of a handrail that will be made from stainless steel.  There are holes that are for water jets.





The pump is on the other side of the wall.

The copper water pipe was not bonded to the pump motor so a ground rod has been provided.


----------



## ICE

This is in an attached garage.









An equipment ground was not brought from the main panel so a ground rod has been provided.





http://www.wimp.com/notpaper/


----------



## ICE

The roofer nailed the job card to the building.  Those nails are set too...it's gonna take a catspaw.


----------



## BSSTG

ICE said:
			
		

> Owner builder:The only permit is a building permit to build a 450 sq. ft. room addition.  They requested an under-slab plumbing inspection.


No wonder there's a problem. The workers have no heads and and can't see!

BSSTG


----------



## ICE

Every now and then the subject of pier blocks comes up and whether or not they are any good.  They're doing a good job here.  Well that's as long as we don't get strong winds.  Strong enough to pick the tents up and beat the Hell out of the cars with those concrete feet.


----------



## ICE

The stucco is not attached to the framing because the nails rusted and the wood rotted.  The plan is to screw it to framing that has been added from the inside and then top coat the walls.


----------



## pwood

facing on the insulation should be facing the inside, never mind!


----------



## ICE




----------



## ICE

The not so popular Dead Palm Tree cell tower.


----------



## ICE

Edison is storing wire.









That ⬆ was the house to my left .... this ⬇ is the house to my right.









And this ⬇ is the house that I was standing on.


----------



## Mac

Bungee cords work better when secured with duct tape.


----------



## ICE

The inspection was for a caisson the will support a cell tower.  This 3' section of the rebar cage caught my attention.  The caisson was to be 20' deep and water was found at 19'.  The drilling stopped and three feet of the cage was cut off because the sides caved and to get clearance to the dirt they had to remove steel.





There was 6' of water in the hole.  The plan was to lift the cage out of the mud and get a tremie to the bottom and push the water up as well as pump the water out.





I was assured that the engineer was on board with this.  The deputy inspector was there so we went over an acceptable procedure and I didn't give any approval pending written instructions from the engineer.  I also made it clear that they would need to get an approval of the shortened caisson from my engineer.


----------



## ICE

When I write the correction about over bored top plates, I always include the Simpson product number so that they get the right strap.

Here is a homeowners effort:





This is a contractor's best effort:


----------



## ICE

Licensed general contractor.

Backwater valve.





I had them open it.  The flapper wouldn't budge because glue ran down the barrel and glued the flapper in place.





They had no clue that the valve has to remain accessible.

They were ready to lower the gas pipe into the trench.





Sometimes I feel like I have to do all of the thinking.


----------



## ICE

It's the next day.

Yesterday there was no head test and I asked for one.

Looking at the right side of the lid you can see water on the upper most part.  It is a trail about 1' wide and it appears as though the water is draining off the lid because the lid has a recessed area.

That is not true at all.  The water is actually climbing the side of the housing and filling the recess in the lid.

So I say to the contractor, "It's leaking".

He says, "That's normal.  I checked with the company sales rep and he says that it's normal and sewers aren't under pressure so I doesn't matter".

I say, "Call this sales rep please".

The sales rep assured me that all is okay.





I had them remove the lid.  The flapper is gone.  The leak is a damaged o-ring.  I says right there on the lid, hand tighten.  That doesn't mean your hand and a 2x4.  Each time they have opened it for me it required a 2x4.

You know, these guys built a house.  I've posted pictures.  I must give them credit for one thing....it could have been sooooo much worse than it is.


----------



## ICE

Artist or electrician...neither one...hvac contractor.





Solar contractors are worse than hvac contractors.


----------



## jar546

I wonder if anyone logs onto this site like it is a how to site and only looks at the pictures and says to themselves "Oh, now I see how to do that"


----------



## tmurray

jar546 said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone logs onto this site like it is a how to site and only looks at the pictures and says to themselves "Oh, now I see how to do that"


Wait, are Ice's pictures not part of his new How-To book?


----------



## ewenme

It's not really a 'How To...' book. It's a DON'T DO THIS apprentice training that's worth its weight in gold! Just proves that some people's creative skills and thinking skills are disconnected. One has to appreciate the journeyman apprentice practices that propel novices into professionals. Too bad the trades are under-appreciated in this day and age. sigh.


----------



## Wayne

Re: Average day 5-15-13



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone logs onto this site like it is a how to site and only looks at the pictures and says to themselves "Oh, now I see how to do that"


The pictures are very helpful but what would make it even better is for the person posting any of these to provide some explanation of the code issues for those of us still learning.


----------



## ICE

Well this is the third trip to inspect a sewer backwater valve.  The one that they ruined has been replaced with an upgrade model.  They were eager to fill it with water.





Here they are cutting the new valve out of the sewer pipe.





Because it leaks.





This is the glue that was used....didn't work....the can is 11 years old....several joints didn't leak but the joint for the extension leaked all the way around the pipe so I suspect a fit problem as well as a glue mistake..

Anyway, they knew that it leaked so they smeared ABS glue on top of the green glue.


----------



## ICE

I know that all of you inspectors run into suspect construction.  I hate when that happens if it is some shot pile of junk.  Today a re-roof inspection resulted in a carport, patio cover and front porch being condemned.  I came away from it wondering why anyone would have a garden rake with a 12' handle.


----------



## ICE

I don't know what they were thinking.  The font is so small that I can't read it.


----------



## Msradell

They were just trying to be environmentally conscious and save paper!  Reading it is secondary.


----------



## ICE

A 67 sq. ft. bathroom has been planted on the back of a house.  The contractor is convinced that he can make this work without relocating the el. service enclosure.


----------



## TheCommish

with the washing machine in the way


----------



## ICE

TheCommish said:
			
		

> with the washing machine in the way


And outdoors.  The owner said that he would cover the washer and dryer with a tarp when it's raining.


----------



## ICE

It is one of the nicer illegal patio covers that I've come across.


----------



## TheCommish

you dind fuzz out the  person's face


----------



## ICE

The metal barn is new.  The contractor claims that the obvious flaw is an optical illusion.  I said that the owner is probably not going to feel any better about it knowing that it's all in his own mind.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

It would make a nice fish ladder.

Brent.


----------



## ICE

Look at the rafter in his hand.  The roof changed pitch and he is lost.  There is a couple pallets of roof tile in the front yard.














It is held up by the ridge....nothing else


----------



## ICE

Solar water heater.  The company hires salesmen but not plumbers.










There is so much government giveaway money in these jobs that I bet they will replace the door.....and still make ten grand.


----------



## ICE

It's a commercial building.  There will be a post supporting a center beam of a flat roof.  I was there for a slab inspection.  The engineer blessed the work during a structural observation.  The contractor was there for my inspection.  I said "Oh my gosh, that looks weak"  The contractor didn't hesitate and said "Oh my gosh, your right"


----------



## MASSDRIVER

ICE said:
			
		

> Look at the rafter in his hand.  The roof changed pitch and he is lost.  There is a couple pallets of roof tile in the front yard.
> 
> It is held up by the ridge....nothing else


He was lost after his first cup of coffee, waaay before the pitch change.

Needs to get his head out of the clouds.

Brent


----------



## jar546

Oh, I see.  ICE sent me a PM telling me that was a picture of Brent on the roof.  Hmmmmm

I said no way!  That cannot be Brent.  Bent does not wear shorts when framing


----------



## Phil

ICE said:
			
		

> It's a commercial building.  There will be a post supporting a center beam of a flat roof.  I was there for a slab inspection.  The engineer blessed the work during a structural observation.  The contractor was there for my inspection.  I said "Oh my gosh, that looks weak"  The contractor didn't hesitate and said "Oh my gosh, your right"


The evaluation report (ICC ESR or IAPMO ER) for post bases often times specify a minimum concrete cover. What do the engineered plans show?


----------



## ICE

Phil said:
			
		

> The evaluation report (ICC ESR or IAPMO ER) for post bases often times specify a minimum concrete cover. What do the engineered plans show?


The plans show the same post base turned 90 degrees.  I don't think that would be an improvement.  The entire anchor is in the concrete stem which could easily be snapped off.  Simpson allows some radically small edge distances but probably not on both sides.  I didn't bother to look at that since the issue is the stem.  Not to mention that an inspector approved it and the engineer did too.

They are going to change it.


----------



## TheCommish

ICE said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/97859466@N05/10565596704/ [/URL]
> 
> Look at the rafter in his hand.  The roof changed pitch and he is lost.  There is a couple pallets of roof tile in the front yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/97859466@N05/10565815363/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/97859466@N05/10565546246/
> 
> It is held up by the ridge....nothing else


I woulds like to see if he can frame a hip roof


----------



## steveray

But at least he has a cool truck....


----------



## ICE




----------



## ICE

If they are going to store anything more than what's normally found in the atmosphere, there might be a problem.




Check out the doubled 2x4 like it's a header.  When I told them that there can't be exposed Romex, they said, "No problemo, we will drywall the garage".  I said, "Don't forget to get a permit".


----------



## ICE

The guy at Home Depot said that this is what I needed.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

My friend "Christian" Dan W. took this photograph


----------



## Glenn

ICE said:
			
		

> When I told them that there can't be exposed Romex...


I do not understand?


----------



## ICE

Glenn said:
			
		

> I do not understand?


We don't allow exposed NMC.  Their solution is to drywall the garage, including the lid.


----------



## TheCommish

Please what is NMC?


----------



## ICE

> 334.2 Definitions.Nonmetallic-Sheathed Cable. A factory assembly of two or more insulated conductors enclosed within an overall


nonmetallic jacket.Otherwise known as Romex which is a trade name.


----------



## TheCommish

I see,  I was looking at the  framing photo, NMC= non metallic cable


----------



## ICE

Such a simple mistake.


----------



## ICE

The lady seemed forthright.  She told me that a big box store contractor went in the attic to prepare a bid to replace her furnace.  He told her that she needed to replace the A/C equipment as well as the furnace.  She declined because the A/C has been used only a few times in all the years that she's had it.  She wondered if it was ok after hearing his diagnosis so she tried it out.  She got a huge water bubble on the ceiling.....but it did blow cold air.

Now another contractor has replaced the furnace and left the condensates cut off.  I explained what's up but she is out of money.


----------



## ICE

This job has been abandoned.  There is no fence and this open to the street.




[/URL]

This is why I brought it up.  The bare wire is energized.  Or as TheCommish would say, the bear wire is energized.





I have to wonder if this was done intentionally.  The inside of the house is a stick frame. There is romex pulled but not much of it.


----------



## ICE

A code enforcement inspector flagged this house yesterday because there were no permits.  The contractor came in today and pulled permits.  He asked if I would inspect it today.  It rained all day but I went there anyway.  They wanted me to use that ladder to access the roof.

They did a rewire and re-pipe.  All of the walls are patched and painted.  They missed at least 20 receptacles and all of the smoke detectors.  They don't know what arc fault protection is.  The new Romex was pulled through existing holes. I asked them if they installed nail protection before they patched the walls.  They didn't.

The next time I go there, they will cut out a few plumbing fittings to see if they reamed the pipe. What are the odds?  They installed gas pipe to a attic platform for a new furnace (not installed yet).  They didn't use pipe dope or Teflon tape on any of the fittings.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

The genuisness is awesome-sauce.





Brent.


----------



## kyhowey

That is just absolutely incredible.  Anytime you can use a road cone in a manner it wasn't meant to be used, I'm all for it.


----------



## ICE

They were okay with the LBs half in the stucco and half out.  That is because they are a solar contractor.


----------



## ICE

Sphincter control.


----------



## TheCommish

good thing he is strapped into the ladder


----------



## ICE

100 amp service upgrade.

The service entrance conductors are too short and beat up.




[/URL]

That's because the old conduit and conductors were reused.





It's a homeowner.


----------



## ICE

A roofing contractor dismantled a PV system in order to replace the roof covering.  He planned on putting it back together....without a permit.





He was convinced that there is no danger because everything is shut off.


----------



## TheCommish

have him grab hold of a the bear wire and ten tell you the sun is off


----------



## ICE

Mechanical contractors seldom provide a ladder to inspect furnaces in attics.  Many times the owner will say, "wait here, I have a ladder".   This one is still wet.


----------



## ICE

This is an addition between a house and garage.  There are slab dowels on both sides that are mostly buried.  The contractor wasn't there and the owner was.  The owner became upset that I was writing a correction and he threatened to complain about me.  I made it clear that if it were up to me, I would let him inspect the work.












It is now the next day.  The contractor called me this morning to explain that he called the wrong building dept. to request an inspection for today.  He fixed the work.


----------



## ICE

This is a service upgrade done by an electrical contractor.  He says that he didn't splice the wire.  The condition of the wire indicates that he is truthful....and lazy.


----------



## ICE




----------



## ICE

This is an addition to a single story house.




The HD anchor is 7/8.  There is a total of 600 sq ft. at three locations with near twenty of these HDs.


----------



## ICE

The roofer called for final inspection....now I have to call Edison.


----------



## Msradell

ICE said:
			
		

>


Looks like he has mastered the art of levitation!!:roll:


----------



## ICE




----------



## ICE

The expansion tank is hanging there.




The lower ball valve won't open because the handle hits the handle of the upper ball valve.  The Watts valve on the right is a temperature control.




This is all part of a solar water heater.  The solar collector is a tank on the roof.  It is about 7'x3' and when full of aqua weighs 650lbs.

Here's an example:




There is a bunch of government money behind these in the form of rebates.  So naturally there are a bunch of them going in.  The bunch that's doing it in my area don't have a bunch of talent.

What with the tank coming in at 650# in 7' of roof, there is always some engineered retrofit of the rafters.  It is usually four twenty foot 2x12 spaning the garage.  They like to put them on the garage because the attic isn't an attic.  That and they know that they are not much good at construction and they figure that the roofs will leak after they are done.  I think that they are right.

Today they installed one over a a big family room.  The plan calls for a purlin braced from a bearing wall.  It didn't happen because there is no wall.

They install water heaters too.


----------



## Wayne

They certainly can't solder and talk about ten pounds of crap in a five pound sack.


----------



## ICE

They might have overbuilt for the neighborhood.


----------



## Msradell

Glad to see that your back enlightening us with your photos again ICE!


----------



## ICE




----------



## steveray

Seismic Redwood?


----------



## ICE

That is the ceiling of a shower stall.




The plan is to reuse the fan.





It has an option for a light.


----------



## ICE

Somebody got a little carried away with it.



	

		
			
		

		
	
   [/URL]

Somebody didn't chip in.


----------



## ICE

This was a re-inspection.  One of the corrections stated "isolate the neutral from ground".  At the first inspection, the workman chewed me out.  He said I always look for a reason to turn down the work...no other inspectors give him corrections...ever.  etc.  He was shouting at me.

This time around he said, "I don't know much about electrical.  I need you to explain it to me."  He wasn't kidding.


----------



## ICE

Before:




After:












I'm surprised that more roofers aren't electrocuted.

This is a case of getting what they paid for.


----------



## ICE

It happens often...twice today








The bundling is rare....the missing radiant barrier on the gable end happens every time....the lack of nails at the strap is neither rare or common.  





I stopped the inspection when I hit 15 corrections so I haven't figured out why the strap is there....it seems odd

They sure tore up the shear walls.


----------



## TheCommish

might have work if they used the correct repair and protection plates


----------



## steveray

ICE....You guys don't have the 2" up and 2" down on the nail plating at the top and bottom of wall? (IPC)


----------



## ICE

steveray said:
			
		

> ICE....You guys don't have the 2" up and 2" down on the nail plating at the top and bottom of wall? (IPC)


No we don't have that.  At least I haven't found that.

Section 312.9 Steel Nail Plates. requires protection 1.5" past each side of a pipe but does not require 2" up and down.


----------



## steveray

305.8 Protection against physical damage.

In concealed locations where piping, other than cast-iron or galvanized steel, is installed through holes or notches in studs, joists, rafters or similar members less than 1.5 inches (38 mm) from the nearest edge of the member, the pipe shall be protected by shield plates. Protective shield plates shall be a minimum of 0.062-inch-thick (1.6 mm) steel, shall cover the area of the pipe where the member is notched or bored, and shall extend a minimum of 2 inches (51 mm) above sole plates and below top plates.

CA is UPC...correct? That must be why....we don't extend past the sides, but up and down at the plates for baseboard and crown nails? I guess...


----------



## mmmarvel

Whadda mean they torn up the shear wall???  Looks like structural insulation foam to me.


----------



## ICE

mmmarvel said:
			
		

> Whadda mean they torn up the shear wall???  Looks like structural insulation foam to me.


What's worse is that the structural insulation foam is not an approved fireblock material.


----------



## TheCommish

ICE said:
			
		

> What's worse is that the structural insulation foam is not an approved fireblock material.


the grate stuff foam we have here come in 2 color; natural and orange, the if you read  the can they have the same ratings  and the natural color is $2.00 a can cheaper.


----------



## steveray

ICE said:
			
		

> What's worse is that the structural insulation foam is not an approved fireblock material.


Yeah, but the fiberglass insulation they are going to use is.....7. Batts or blankets of mineral wool or glass fiber or other approved materials installed in such a manner as to be securely retained in place.


----------



## TimNY

Is it fireblock, or sealing the annular space around pipes and wires.  Most of the Dow product (yellow, orange, blue, hot pink, whatever) are all listed in the same ESR and are approved for sealing the annular space around pipes and wires. It is approved for gaps over 1" wide.

I know you are in CA, so YMMV.

Tim


----------



## jar546

ASTM84E?

rating


----------



## ICE

I have seen yellow and orange foam.  I look for the word fireblock on the can.  The yellow continues to burn when the source of a flame is removed.  The orange shrinks away when subjected to a flame but will not burn like the yellow does.  I wanted to reject them both but I was told that I must accept the orange because it is listed as a fireblock.


----------



## TimNY

If I were building a home I would use true firestop sealant. That being said, the code is the minimum requirements and that requirement is to prevent the passage of flame and products of combustion. Nobody ever said building to the minimum requirements is a great home.

I note that the 2012 code has a new requirement that the sealant meet ASTM E136. We here in NY are still using the 2006-based code and ESR-1961 covers the foam for the 2006 code edition.

Again, YMMV depending on whether or not your code contains the E136 requirement (admittedly I didn't know they had added that, as we are not using the newer codes yet).

Tim


----------



## ICE

I wonder how much is too much for a roll-off truck to pick up.


----------



## Msradell

ICE said:
			
		

> I wonder how much is too much for a roll-off truck to pick up.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nUiUiy  [/URL]


I think they are probably going to find out!  What the heck have they been coring?


----------



## ICE

Well I haven't a clue.  They were used as lawn border. There's a big pile waiting to make it to the dumpster.


----------



## Moscow

ICE said:
			
		

> I have seen yellow and orange foam.  I look for the word fireblock on the can.  The yellow continues to burn when the source of a flame is removed.  The orange shrinks away when subjected to a flame but will not burn like the yellow does.  I wanted to reject them both but I was told that I must accept the orange because it is listed as a fireblock.


Firestop vs Fireblock Expanding Foams, Flame / Burn Test ... check this video out that was sent to me about the fire block or orange foam. We use to allow it at a fire block but not no longer, however they can use at a draft stop only.


----------



## Moscow

sorry about the last post its tuff to type with a broken hand and pain meds


----------



## ICE

Moscow said:
			
		

> Firestop vs Fireblock Expanding Foams, Flame / Burn Test ... check this video out that was sent to me about the fire block or orange foam. We use to allow it at a fire block but not no longer, however they can use at a draft stop only.


Ya those meds are strong stuff...eat them for too long and I feel stuffed.

By the way, you forgot to add the video link.


----------



## Moscow

ICE said:
			
		

> Ya those meds are strong stuff...eat them for too long and I feel stuffed.By the way, you forgot to add the video link.


http://youtu.be/djB4dmfHhQk

hope this works if not you can Google firestop vs fireblock expanding foam burn test.

I found that I really really like the meds way to much.


----------



## ICE

When I think about what this can do to a child's foot, it gives me an upset stomach.  There should be a penalty box for contractors.




It's even bowed up enough to catch toddler toes.

Well they will get tar all over themselves replacing the boot.


----------



## fireguy

steveray said:
			
		

> This is the disclaimer on a basement contractors contract.....Note #6.....I discussed it with the homeowner and god I hope it would not hold up in court....Heaven forbid you should get a code compliant finished basement for $27,500I like # 6, I will add that to my contracts.  Except of course, I also deal with those pesky fire marshals, so I will add fire marshals to the list.


----------



## ICE

steveray said:
			
		

> Hope you don't mind ICE, but I am going to start fluffing this thread to help you catch up with the other one.........


I look forward to seeing more from you ....and others.


----------



## e hilton

steveray said:
			
		

> Same illegal dwelling unit as the electric above.......[/url]


Looks like a vacuum cleaner hose, a cheap plastic tie and a pvc pipe.  What were they trying to do?

The previous picture ... I don't think I have ever seen 2 pink conductors in a romex sheath.


----------



## steveray

e hilton said:
			
		

> Looks like a vacuum cleaner hose, a cheap plastic tie and a pvc pipe.  What were they trying to do?The previous picture ... I don't think I have ever seen 2 pink conductors in a romex sheath.


That is the washer hose into a noncompliant standpipe and we won't even get into the dryer vent, I used the offical ICE camera reacharound technique for that one.........I thought sometime pulling THHN into conduit was tough, I should pass him sheerly on effort to pull new conductors into old sheathing....No 2 pinks? How about just a green and a white?


----------



## e hilton

Aluminum ground wires?


----------



## steveray

Aluminum NM was common around here in the 60's from what I can tell.....And the noncompliant connections to copper are common 50 yrs later at the service change....


----------



## e hilton

Is the problem that the wire nuts are not an acceptable al-cu connector?  Is it ok if you use the anti-oxidant goop?


----------



## steveray

Yes.....No.....It might actually be OK, but it is not listed for this use......and they were missing the green bond screw, and I believe there were a couple of other issues....


----------



## ICE

It has been this way for a long time.  The owner says it was like that when he bought the house a year ago.


----------



## Chad Pasquini

Ice, has your supervisor ever told you to not look up, just look straight ahead


----------



## MASSDRIVER

That's the problem. Years back he told him to just look at the sky.

That had unintended consequences.

Brent.


----------



## ICE

It never looked like it belonged there.




But you've made it look worse than it deserves to be.


----------



## ICE

We might get to see some melted foam on this one.




The contractor blew in from Arizona.  They rode a wave of government rebate monies for solar water heaters.  They have a top notch front office.  They have never passed an inspection the first time out because they have no plumbers/carpenters.  The heating element is a tank on the roof that, when filled, weighs 650 pounds so there is always a purlin to be installed.  They never do that part unless I make it a correction.  About half the time, there is nothing to land a purlin brace on.

I don't know if the train ran out of gravy or they realized there's an easier path to riches but they quit taking out plumbing permits and have started taking out electrical permits....for PV.  There must still be 40 permits for solar water heaters that have languished and I am but one office in SoCal.

The only one that I have inspected is a four module system that resulted in 12 corrections.  It was bizarre.  Nothing on the roof was grounded.  I fear that they will get a workman killed.

Who installs a 1000 watt solar system?  Did they get a bigger microwave?


----------



## MASSDRIVER

ICE said:
			
		

> But you've made it look worse than it deserves to be.


That's just a heaping pile of _***k-you_

Brent.


----------



## e hilton

ICE said:
			
		

> It never looked like it belonged there.But you've made it look worse than it deserves to be.


What was it?  Some kind of chimney?  There should be a code section about good taste.


----------



## e hilton

How do they get by with a PV permit for solar hot water?  Can't you void it for fraud?  Is one of the corrections to add insulation to the joints?


----------



## steveray

ICE said:
			
		

> It never looked like it belonged there.
> 
> 
> 
> But you've made it look worse than it deserves to be.


In my line of work I have realized it is the details that will kill you......

b. Panels continuous over two or more spans with long dimension (strength axis) perpendicular to supports. Spans shall be limited to values shown because of possible effect of concentrated loads.

c. Applies to panels 24 inches or wider.


----------



## ICE

This job is a re-roof over skip-sheathing.




Progress shows an improvement.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

When work looks good and tight, it is because of the details. It is a point I try to cram forcefully down the necks of those I work with, or am responsible to oversee.

When a person looks at something and it looks really good, they probably don't know exactly why, it just looks _right_. Like putting even the really small returns on base or trim that stops without abutting another piece of trim. Running a router on exposed rafter tails. Mounting runs of plumbing on unistrut. Wiping your soldered joints with a wet rag. Making the runs of romex nice and strait.

All those things are a signature of caring, or going the extra mile.

I always even try to add little special things to the work so it all looks nice, like bonuses for the client. When you get good enough it doesn't really take any extra time.

These hacks will get it done, it will look better than before. But I guarantee that if I had done it it would stand out from the work around it.

Brent.


----------



## ICE

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> if I had done it it would stand out from the work around it.


I was piece working redwood siding on some tract houses.  We did two and they wouldn't let me have any more.  The potential buyers wanted the houses that we did over all the others.  Truthfully, two was enough for me....give me an apartment building where I can make hay.  Not to mention redwood slivers.

Now and then I would land a whale and do some rich guy's house in cedar.  Nasty slivers there too.  We would make it look like furniture....for a price.  Every so often we would turn out an actual piece of furniture if there was rough-sawn spruce to be had.


----------



## ICE

The job is a kitchen remodel.  The company is a bunch of guys in their twenties.  This is the existing vent for a range hood fan.  The new hood is a glass affair with tremendous sucking power.  It sounds like a garbage truck.  If you're missing a burger you might want to check the attic before you scold the dog.










The duct didn't make it all the way outside so it exhausts in the attic.   It is supported by what appears to be thermostat wire and the refrigerant line.


----------



## ICE

One of the benefits of getting a building permit for a re-roof.  These wires stretch between the house and detached garage.  They are low enough that I could reach them with my tester.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

What kind of weird roofing material is that?

Brent.


----------



## ICE

Well then Brent the benefit for this customer was that I brought along an electrical inspector when I went there for a sheathing inspection. The electrical inspector is making the owner replace the shot wire.  I had an agricultural inspector along too....he asked them to water an orange tree.


----------



## ICE

I was there for a re-roof final inspection.  Somebody removed and replaced the solar.




This too.


----------



## jdfruit

Another suspicious roof top unit in first pic, see brown comp shingle roof, can you zoom in with enough resolution to see the unit?


----------



## ICE

Not clear but I will be there again and get a clear picture.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Anyone wonder what the tensile strength is of gas flex line?

Brent.


----------



## steveray

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Anyone wonder what the tensile strength is of gas flex line?Brent.


I thought that was something you crazy guys did for seismic bracing.....Chased a gas leak for 2 hrs in 2' of snow on a commercial roof with the FD this winter for "workmanship" just like that...

I think they call that a flexible appliance connector, not to be confused with CSST PIPE.


----------



## mtlogcabin

I wonder how you get away with shingles on such low sloped roofs.



> I think they call that a flexible appliance connector, not to be confused with CSST PIPE.


It is stretched pretty tight and no way would that resist seismic sitting on a couple of 4X4's


----------



## ICE

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I wonder how you get away with shingles on such low sloped roofs.


The pitch is 2-1/8"  We allow shingles on 2" and up.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Do you verify the pitch with a smart level and does the shingle manufacture allow that low of a slope?

It is a problem in our climate because of ice damming. Your climate might be wind driven rain. Oh wait you live in a desert if I remember correctly


----------



## ICE

Yes I use a Smart level.  I've had it for twenty years or more.  The shingle manufacturer will allow shingle on 2" and up.

It rains here....a few times each year.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

ICE said:
			
		

> Yes I use a Smart level.  I've had it for twenty years or more.  The shingle manufacturer will allow shingle on 2" and up.  It rains here....a few times each year.


I have a 2 footer, but had my eye on this one the last couple of weeks :

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/4962054432.html

You really can't build precisely with one because they have a small error, but in general they are good for checking slopes and whatnot.

I used to give inspectors a hard time when they broke out their little modules, and insist they go through the entire 8-step calibration sequence. But sense they are government employees the total waste of time just played into their diabolical time dilation methods .  

Brent.


----------



## ICE

That's the one I use.  I just bid on one at eBay.  $75 with three rails.  If you buy that one try to get the instructions for calibrating.  You can probably find it on the Internet.  If not, I can send you a copy.....if I can find mine......that tells you how often I calibrate mine.  There's a quick reset too that is four steps.

When I bought mine new 20 years ago, I think I paid at least $75.

You are right about not building with it.  I didn't know that there is small error but I just couldn't get comfortable without a bubble.  Today's generation uses a smart phone.  For what I do it is close enough...for government work.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

ICE said:
			
		

> That's the one I use.  I just bid on one at eBay.  $75 with three rails.  If you buy that one try to get the instructions for calibrating.  You can probably find it on the Internet.  If not, I can send you a copy.....if I can find mine......that tells you how often I calibrate mine.  There's a quick reset too that is four steps.When I bought mine new 20 years ago, I think I paid at least $75.


Yea, they weren't cheap. My first one was that 4 foot mahogany like in the pic. The one I have now is just the 2 foot grey model. It mostly gets used for a quick roof slope confirmation and to check plumbing slope. I always thought they were  well made.

Here's the PDF I bookmarked a couple years ago.

http://www.lascolaser.com/magento/pdfs/Pro-Series-SmartTool-Calibration.pdf

Brent.


----------



## pete_t

I have both the two foot and six foot rail, the older ones are a little less to calibrate.

Now if you want to work out the answer to check everything

Mathematical equations of SmartLevel®

How to obtain;

Degrees from Rise-Fall over Run (Pitch)

(no. inches rise ÷ no. inches run) ÷ .017436 = Degrees

(TAN)

Degrees from % Slope

(% Slope ÷ .017436) ÷ 100 = Degrees

(TAN)

% Slope from Degrees

(degrees * 100) * .017436 = % Slope

(TAN)

% Slope from Pitch

(no. inches rise-fall ÷ (no. feet run *12)) * 100 = % Slope

Pitch from Degrees

(degrees * .017436) * 12 = Inches per foot (pitch)

(TAN)

Pitch from % Slope

(% Slope ÷ 100) * 12 = Inches per foot (pitch)


----------



## Paul Sweet

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I wonder how you get away with shingles on such low sloped roofs.


2:12 is the minimum slope for shingles in the unamended I-codes.  For slopes from 2:12 to 4:12 the underlayment has to be a double layer, lapped 19".


----------



## jdfruit

Regarding the smarter than the user levels; calibration is key if you need to use it for enforcement on concrete. I use a 24" "stabila" as the accuracy is better than all others currently available and it self calibrates until the computer notifies that calibration procedure is necessary, usually just once a month with daily use.


----------



## steveray

We are at 2.5 in 12 min....I just saw some shingles the other day that specified no less than 3 FYI


----------



## pete_t

I agree about calibration but you also need to know what model of smart level you have.You need to pay attention when you buy the older modules as there were at least two models. As you can see the Range and Reset buttons becomes Range / Superset  and Hold / Range and the position were switched. I've posted both sets of directions here just right click and download. http://1drv.ms/1IR6CFo

View attachment 1168


View attachment 1168


/monthly_2015_04/572953d664831_Bothstylesoldmodules.PNG.dc75b330123bca544e7c96155200f3ac.PNG


----------



## ICE

I didn't know that there were two models.  I have the model that has the hold button on the right.

I decided against buying the one I found here.

It comes with several aluminum rails.  The picture shows two and the description has three.  Could be just what you looking for Brent.


----------



## ICE

Flipper tore this house apart many months ago.  There is a permit for a few items but the place is gutted.  They started hanging drywall when I told them to stop and get permits.  I wrote corrections until I hit a dozen and thought what the Hell, there's no electrical, plumbing or mechanical permits....the work is so screwed up.....why should I waste my time.  Well today they were on for a lath inspection and then cancelled.  I went there to see what is going on and was rebuffed because, "Hey we cancelled the inspection so why are you here".

I interrupted this kid as he was installing the lath around a window.




Here he is schooling me on how to install lath around a window.  Yes sir, that flashing will work great over the lath paper.




I told him to stop.  He asked me why.  I told him that he doesn't have a clue as to what he is doing....and I am not going to teach him.  They have already plastered around half of the windows.  He and his brother are the only two working on this house.  They have effed up the framing, plumbing, mechanical and electrical and I'm not going to teach them how to do those trades either.

I am going to call Edison on Monday and have the power removed to the 1R enclosure that they installed for a service.  No power tools will be an improvement.




Flipper will be calling and asking for a different inspector.  The bitch of it is that I will probably have to defend myself to management and management will say that I am not being helpful.  I am supposed to be helpful.  I think that shutting them down is plenty helpful.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

I wish I was rich.

I would fly down, ( with bail money) and say " guess what turds, I'm the different fcn inspector, and I'm here to fc your shlt up. Who wants thier correction first?"

Crap like this makes decent contractors struggle, and dipshlt flippers rich.

All flippers must hang.

Brent.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

I wish I was rich.

I would fly down, ( with bail money) and say " guess what turds, I'm the different fcn inspector, and I'm here to fc your shlt up. Who wants thier correction first?"

Crap like this makes decent contractors struggle, and dipshlt flippers rich.

All flippers must hang.

Brent.


----------



## jdfruit

There are contractors and workmen that really do not deserve to be in business or working on construction. We need a clearing house for the truly incompetent contractors and workmen are identified so the inspectors can be warned.

"Here's your sign"; thanks Bill Engvals


----------



## ICE

This job is a service upgrade done by a B contractor.  When I got the permit I called the contractor and told him that a B license isn't allowed to do a stand alone el service.  He laughed...not a happy laugh...it was more of a derisive laugh.  And he said that I was just picking on him and he will go to the office manager to complain.  I didn't hear any more from him and the owner came in and pulled a HO permit.

The work generated eight corrections.  This is the one that will set him off.  I don't know why but I see this quite often.  They think that if they lock two studs together, the top plates are healed.


----------



## ICE

I kept one eye on him and used the other one for inspection.  I have never seen it done like this before now.  Do you allow two flex connectors?  We don't.  The connector is just that, an appliance connector so from the Watts to the control must be hard pipe.  They also didn't install a pressure relief valve.  The Watts valve may not be installed correctly either.  I'm not sure about it sitting so high above the heater,  the probe may not be where it's supposed to be.  If anybody knows more about that I would welcome your input.




When I told him that single wall vent has to be 6" away from combustibles he said that he has never heard that before.  I said "Today is a day for first times.  Yes sir it's the first time I have seen a Watts 210 outdoors and it's the first time that you have installed a water heater"




I am going to have a fight on my hands because I was there for final inspection on a fairly extensive remodel and the service upgrade is jacked up.  Unfortunately another inspector approved it and released it to Edison and now I am telling them to start over....in another location....not over a big :butt hole in the wall.  I wrote 18 corrections so maybe it won't stand out too awful much.


----------



## ICE

Here's another Flipper off to a great start.  Got real disappointed when I told them that they can't install shingles with a 1.5" pitch.




They said that the wires are dead.  I asked them how they know that.  They said that none of the receptacles work.


----------



## ICE

I don't think that it works.




Mostly because the goose-neck doesn't have any wires coming out of it.


----------



## ICE

A couple times a week I have to tell a contractor that he's letting the rats get out.


----------



## Builder Bob

Don't forget the bonding bushings as well


----------



## ICE

Judging by the rust I figure this to be about a year old.


----------



## jdfruit

Might be interesting to find out if the pliers have burn marks on them.


----------



## ICE




----------



## ICE

This is a power cord for a condensate pump.  It enters the side of a furnace.




Here it is again...on the other side of the furnace.


----------



## jdfruit

Peculiar indeed. Is the cord wrapped around the furnace back and exposed to heat?


----------



## ICE

jdfruit said:
			
		

> Peculiar indeed. Is the cord wrapped around the furnace back and exposed to heat?


All I know is that the cord enters one side and emerges from the opposite side.  What it is exposed to inside the furnace is not known.  I do know that it will not stay this way.  I have seen the power originate in the furnace, which I also disallowed but this is a new one for me.


----------



## ICE

The contractor knew that a water heater in a garage requires protection.  Here is a 2" pipe bollard.




It has been filled to the top with concrete.


----------



## ICE

This happens often.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

/\ What's the reasoning?

Brent.


----------



## ICE

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> /\ What's the reasoning?Brent.


It's about the service drop being a few feet above the roof and the phone line laying on the roof.


----------



## ICE

The job is an electrical service upgrade.  The electrician told me that a new #4 ground was attached to the uffer.  I see a #4 but it doesn't look new.  The access cover is near the ground so I took a picture....the problem is that I didn't see the paint until I saw the picture on my computer.


----------



## mmmarvel

ICE said:


> The contractor knew that a water heater in a garage requires protection.  Here is a 2" pipe bollard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been filled to the top with concrete.



Well, I guess it meets the intent of the regulation, but can't say I'm comfortable with it.  Was it allowed by you???


----------



## conarb

mmmarvel said:


> Well, I guess it meets the intent of the regulation, but can't say I'm comfortable with it.  Was it allowed by you???


I'd be more concerned about the landing at that door.


----------



## ICE

conarb said:


> I'd be more concerned about the landing at that door.


You should be.  It's more of a step than a landing.


----------



## ICE

mmmarvel said:


> Well, I guess it meets the intent of the regulation, but can't say I'm comfortable with it.  Was it allowed by you???


I did allow it....mostly because they tried.  There has been a water heater there for eons.  The water heater is elevated above the height of most vehicles.  One in ten people put a car in their garage.


----------



## ICE

Solar has been installed and I was there for an inspection.  The panel was left wide open with nobody there.  The worker showed up after I found this....I didn't mention that.




The GEC is not connected to the ground rod.  When I pointed that out, I was told that it was existing and they aren't responsible for existing violations.

Unfortunately for him, I am.


----------

